

BetterBible – The Bible has some issues. Let's make it better. - ozh
https://github.com/markjaquith/BetterBible

======
twiceaday
To better understand the project check out the commit history

[https://github.com/markjaquith/BetterBible/commits/master/bo...](https://github.com/markjaquith/BetterBible/commits/master/books/Genesis.md)

-11. And the angel of the LORD called unto him out of heaven, and said, Abraham, Abraham: and he said, Here [am] I.

-12. And he said, Lay not thine hand upon the lad, neither do thou any thing unto him: for now I know that thou fearest God, seeing thou hast not withheld thy son, thine only [son] from me.

+11. And the angel of the LORD whose name was Ashton Kutcher called unto him
out of heaven, and said, Abraham, Abraham: and he said, Here [am] I.

+12. And he said, Lay not thine hand upon the lad, neither do thou any thing
unto him: for I was pulling thine leg. Thou art Punk'd.

------
serf
> Make it something that we can relate to. Jesus didn't address a topic? Well
> in this version, he can.

"Mommy, did Jesus really say that lisp isn't a programming language, but a
construction material?"

~~~
eperoumal
"Jesus, what does the fox say ?"

------
benjohnson
As a Christian, I find the honest clarity of the project's goals rather
refreshing as some bible translations have agendas other than proclaiming the
word of God.

------
qwerta
Perhaps we could work on something relevant?

------
Jugurtha
I've always been amazed by how people can change the Holy Bible.

If you don't like it the way it is, just don't apply what's in it. Why the
need to alter it.

That's like altering Shakespeare's work to modernize it, using "new" English.
It became what it is today the way it was written, why change it. Just weird.

PS: I'm not Christian. Maybe that's why I'm baffled.

~~~
benjohnson
If you're curious about the changing the Bible - there's a split in Christian
thought about the it. Some view the Bible _being_ the word of God, and some
view that the Bible _contains_ the word of God. The later group tends to be
more apt to expound and modify the bible for reasons of clarity and emphasis.
The first group tends to be grumpy about that. :)

~~~
Jugurtha
Yeah, I'm well aware of that. I just find that altering a religious book in
any way feels kind of funny.

If I don't agree with it, I'll just do my thing but I mean, why would I change
it for _others_ too. We'd have as many religious books as there are people
that way.

But then again, maybe God opensourced his word saying "Thou shalt fork me on
GitHub".

